# Cómo modificar audifonos



## mhg28 (Feb 20, 2013)

hola que tal... espero que me ayuden tengo unos audifonos que se me descompusieron son como estos 






y queria hacer lo que dice este video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bs-WQG26aas

pero no se explica bien como conectar las bosinas  entre si para que me de un sonido esterio. lo que no quiero es que me de el mismo sonido en los 2 bosinas.

si conectarlos en serio en paralelo o como :S


saludos espero su ayuda


----------



## trilaware (Feb 20, 2013)

Mirá, los tres pines que te explica el video son uno para el neutro y 2 para los vivos (uno para cada canal) Pero por favor no vayas a creer eso que dice que se escucha mejor! Suerte.


----------



## morta (Feb 20, 2013)

que se te descompuso de tus auriculares? se corto el cable?


----------



## mhg28 (Feb 21, 2013)

se descompuso el cable antes nomas se escuchaba de un oreja y ahora no se escucha nada :S pero si es el cable



trilaware dijo:


> Mirá, los tres pines que te explica el video son uno para el neutro y 2 para los vivos (uno para cada canal) Pero por favor no vayas a creer eso que dice que se escucha mejor! Suerte.



noo pss no espero mucho tampoco haha solo quiero aver si puedo revivir los audifonos


----------



## Tecnimaniaco (Feb 22, 2013)

Lo mas comun es que este roto internamente a la altura del jack macho(3.5mm), y tambien en este modelo es comun que se rompa cerca de la corneta L o R , te recomendaria que verifiques la continuidad y veas a que altura esta roto y luego procedas a recortar y soldar,... te queda mas corto pero funciona, lo que dice el video es la opcion de colocarle un cable 3.5mm macho/macho aun conector interno hembra, visualmente queda bien pero es mas delicado ya que siempre se rompen a la altura de los conectores macho/hembra...y lo bueno es que si te falla o se te daña el cable simplemente compras otro, lo conectas y ya, sin soldar nada el cable se llama "extension 3.5mm estereo macho/macho", en cuanto a las conexiones no es dificil ,ya que solo son tres cables GND,L y R;....ellos tres hacen dos canales L y R o izquierdo y derecho, usualmente de color cobrizado(GND o negativo) y los  positivos L y R a veces varian los colores que serian verde,azul,rojo metalizado o algunas veces aislamiento blanco, rojo,azul o amarillo...por eso al momento de soldar verifica con un multimetro por que la mayoria de las marcas varian los colores, chequeado esto conecta y procede a soldar y tendras tu audifono nuevo....!!


----------



## mhg28 (Feb 22, 2013)

Tecnimaniaco dijo:


> Lo mas comun es que este roto internamente a la altura del jack macho(3.5mm), y tambien en este modelo es comun que se rompa cerca de la corneta L o R , te recomendaria que verifiques la continuidad y veas a que altura esta roto y luego procedas a recortar y soldar,... te queda mas corto pero funciona, lo que dice el video es la opcion de colocarle un cable 3.5mm macho/macho aun conector interno hembra, visualmente queda bien pero es mas delicado ya que siempre se rompen a la altura de los conectores macho/hembra...y lo bueno es que si te falla o se te daña el cable simplemente compras otro, lo conectas y ya, sin soldar nada el cable se llama "extension 3.5mm estereo macho/macho", en cuanto a las conexiones no es dificil ,ya que solo son tres cables GND,L y R;....ellos tres hacen dos canales L y R o izquierdo y derecho, usualmente de color cobrizado(GND o negativo) y los  positivos L y R a veces varian los colores que serian verde,azul,rojo metalizado o algunas veces aislamiento blanco, rojo,azul o amarillo...por eso al momento de soldar verifica con un multimetro por que la mayoria de las marcas varian los colores, chequeado esto conecta y procede a soldar y tendras tu audifono nuevo....!!



gracias carnal me ayudastes bastante


----------



## Tecnimaniaco (Feb 22, 2013)

Estamos para ayudarnos.
Saludos .....desde Caracas-Venezuela


----------

